# Looking for an Ebike frame



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey guys. Ok here is my story. I have a Ibis HD3 with a di2 setup and all the parts I wanted when I did the build a few years ago. The bike has less than 50 miles and a handful of rides. I suffered a heart attack a little over a year ago and needed to adjust everything in my life. My endurance was not great as it was when I was younger but I’m starting to work on that but the days of riding regular mt bikes through the mountains like I did are over. But I still enjoy it. But now with Ebikes coming along I can get back into it. What I was looking to do is tear my current HD3 down and put everything on a new ebike frame. I have been looking a little bit and the Norco Slight looks to be similar to what I have. My questions to the people that know is can I swap everything over to the new frame? I’m running a 2x11 and would like to keep that if possible with the new frame. It’s a non boost wheel set. I like the power of the Norco with 630WH and want and need that type of power. Any advice on what I need to do for the swap (if it’s even possible) that I may need. Any and all help would be a huge help.
Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It's hard enough to build a peddle bike from parts ,especially when moving from one frame to another. Compatibility issues could include fork length ,bottom bracket , wheel spacing , seat post diameter ,could you install a front derailleur on that frame? Then you would need a motor and the electroinics . I see two ways you could go ,one sell Ibis and buy the Norco , two install a e bike conversion kit on the Ibis. A friend did a conversion on his commuter bike ,I think it cost around $1000.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Most ebikes you can’t install a front derailuer, but with what the current 12sp offer is an incredible wide range, so you won’t miss the front derailuer at all. The non-boost wheels if you can get an adapter for the rear and what is offered for the front is a pain in the arsh with a spacer that falls out whenever you pull the axle out, plus you’d need to redish the wheels. 

I’ve heard you can get the Spec Levo, Santa Cruz Eheckler and some China ebikes as frame only. 

Personally I’d sell the HD3 as is and start fresh.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't believe you can buy the SC frame alone.

Spez just made the Levo frame available. The only frame-only option is the S-Works Turbo Levo
$6000

You can get the Aluminum Levo Comp complete bike for $5975

The Base model Levo for $4975


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mlx john said:


> I don't believe you can buy the SC frame alone.
> 
> Spez just made the Levo frame available. The only frame-only option is the S-Works Turbo Levo
> $6000
> ...


How about Norco Sight A2 29 for $4,699? Lots of lower spec Shimano bits to upgrade with your XTR etc. Not a bad way to go for your first emtb.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very helpful forum here, whether you want mid drive or hub motor.
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/

Otherwise, buy an already built ebike, hence MTBR forums.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Depending on your economic situation, as above,you might sell your bike and get one that really ticks the boxes, probably like the high end Specialized Levo or something with Bosch, Brose, or Yamaha power (more money) or a conversion like the Revel Propulsion (which should have a new iteration soon - not as much money).


----------

